# تلفزيون ال جي مقاس 25 بوصه فلاترون (مسطح)



## مسوقة26 (5 فبراير 2012)

تلفزيون ال جي مقاس 25 بوصه
اللون فضي 
ريموت كنترول
خاصية العين الحمراء (حمايه)
فلاترون (مسطح)

TV Type :FlatscreenScreen Size :25"Brand :LG


25" digital colour TV, silver, Model Number CT25Q20VE, with remote control, Flatron, Digital Eye​
http://www.whitegadget.com/attachmen...flatron-tv.jpg

ننتظر السومه الطيبه من اهل الطيب




__________________

التميمي لتأجير المشالح الرجاليه
خامات والوان متعدده لكافة المناسبات
0505253366​


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: تلفزيون ال جي مقاس 25 بوصه فلاترون (مسطح)*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------

